# making clothes fabric and prop glow in the dark ?



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

I read that there is a way of soaking the clothes in laundry detergent that makes them glow. It was a technique for making FCG cheesecloth glow. Not sure where I read that. Maybe it was a thread on this forum? I've never done it though.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

I think I also read in a thread here that some people where using the RIT White dye and soaking their ghosts in that to make them glow under a black light. Heres the link...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=58997&highlight=glow+dark

I have a similar question... As some know I am making a haunted forest this year and would like to have some fairies a the beginning warning people to stay away. My thought was to transform Barbies and Brats dolls that I found at the thrift store into said fairies, I bought plenty of fake plants and Im gluing them on the dolls. They look pretty good, but then I also wanted to make them glow in the dark under a black light, I bought some glow in the dark paint, but it just doesnt give it the effect Im looking for. Has anyone tried spray painting fluorescent paint on a prop? Would that glow under a black light? Ive seen plenty of things I have in the garage that when I turn off my lights and turn on the blacklight they glow and they all seem to be made of some fluorescent plastic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

a witch from canada said:


> what do you use to make clothes AND props(like their head hands or masks) glow in the dark ? where can i find it ?
> 
> will it stain the clothes ? does it show during daytime or is it invisible?
> 
> ...


In the Movie we used ground glass dust mixed with glow in the dark paint and painted it on with and thin brush to highlight and make them glow.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

while asking myself the question i posted i tried many word search on the internet for fabric or paint that is fluorescent and this link came up , i have emailed the compagny asking if they have a product that dries clear for fabric...will let you know if they do but maureenpr you can certainly use that type paint for your fairies or clothe crayon marker too....what i am looking for was a product that is clear dries clear but glows at night 

http://riskreactor.com/Blacklight_Paint/Blacklight_Paint_Main.htm


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

On this page, I found "apply Rit whitener to the puppet. This will make the puppet glow bright blue under a black light."


More on "How to make fabric glow under black light" I found here:
http://www.craftown.com/halloween/craft55.htm


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

here is what that compagny just replied to me for the glow paint


The Glow In The Dark Paint water based works well for
long term applications and can be charged with any
light. The black light paint will need one of our
black lights to see. Both use the water based versions
for fabric. We also have pigments and dyes to create
your own by mixing it into your clear medium. You can
use any of our Black Lights and UV LEDs with these
products. Below is a link to information on these
products.

http://riskreactor.com/BlacklightPaint.htm

http://riskreactor.com/GlowInTheDarkPaint.htm

http://riskreactor.com/GlowPigments.htm

http://riskreactor.com/UVPigments.htm

http://riskreactor.com/BlackLightsUVLEDs.htm

DEVEDS2 i think i also saw that detergent post but it was for making water black light sensitive for mad lab props ? i will need that too so will have to look it up...


----------



## monstergramma (Jun 24, 2004)

In my search for such a product I found out a couple of things. But first things first, are you wanting glow in the dark or Blacklight reactive. Two different things. 

You can buy a glow in the dark paint medium that you can use on fabric..Yes it stains. Glow in the dark only works on light colored fabric. It need light to charge up and will only glow for a few minutes. 

Many things will glow under blacklight as long as the light is on. Black light it not inexpensive and it is difficult to direct the light. Things have to be fairly close to the Black light. 

Go to Buckys Boneyard and there is a good article about BL and GID.


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

When I read your first prop I thought of that laundry detergent trick. True it's used in water to make it glow too. And in fabric it must be left ON THE FABRIC for it to work.

But... another idea here is a product called "Black Light Hair Spray". Whenever it comes on sale for about $1.50 a can I buy a case of it. I spray it on everything from wigs and fake plants to iron fencing and tombstones. It's fantastic for creating highlights and shadows. Plus, to a point, it's clear and invisible. Spray too much and it looks like you sprayed on watered down elmers glue.

Now, that said, this stuff is also water washable. Therefore, I also use it on clothes and - carefully - on faces. It makes a great accent to cheese cloth and I also use it to highlight steps or corners in a haunt. Sprayed "bottom-up" makes props look like they are lit from below even if the black light is above.

It's something that is always in my toolbox.

Perhaps this is something that can be used on your costumes because it washes out?

I dont know the brand name but it's the purple can with the yellow text ("Mistral" for you font nerds) and the goofy photo of the person in the white wig. Here is a random listing I found of it. (very expensive off-season though)


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Just found this one too that's a better picture but a rediculous price. 8 bux? Are they insane?

Also, I can see in this photo that the label states "SPRAYS ON CLEAR"... Yea, I guess. 

Here is a photo where you can see where we painted "redrum" on a fence (in the background of the photo). It's visible because I sprayed it on heavy so it would glow bright. The bottom right "redrum" photo on this page is a photo of it in the dark: http://www.hellaween.com


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

deveds2 said:


> Just found this one too that's a better picture but a rediculous price. 8 bux? Are they insane?
> 
> Also, I can see in this photo that the label states "SPRAYS ON CLEAR"... Yea, I guess.
> 
> Here is a photo where you can see where we painted "redrum" on a fence (in the background of the photo). It's visible because I sprayed it on heavy so it would glow bright. The bottom right "redrum" photo on this page is a photo of it in the dark: http://www.hellaween.com



ya know thats not a bad idea at all  thanks for the info and links , the rit white stuff isnt a bad idea and might be usefull for flying ghosts, .....all the more idea and methods the better right ?!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I used the rit on a prop one year. I made it into a paste with water and painted it onto a skelly...... Wow, how bright it glowed in black light !

I wouldn't recommend this to anyone, but I also painted it onto my hands and they glowed like skeleton bones. I was thinking about trying this and put petroleum jelly on my hands and Then paint on the rit paste. Thinking that that will help protect my hands. I'll experiment !
I don't usually react to thing so I will probably be fine. Others ?? I don't know how it would be.

But, I'm really impressed with how it works. If It worked out ok, you could use the light trick and you would look normal one minute and then look like a skeleton the next with the black light.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I use the Rit whitener on my FCG every year and she glows wonderfully. My brother-in-law put some in a spray bottle for touch up on his ghost and he said it works great. Just spray it where you need it.


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, Lynn... my first thought was about all the bleaches that are in it. However, after some research I found this page: http://www.ritdye.com/MSDS.74.lasso

That stuff doesn't seem to be dangerous at all. Odd.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Lynn ....i too was thinking chemicals on your hands not good , was going to suggest surgery gloves to protect your hands.....you still can do a paint effect for skelly hands on those gloves


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey, I was just going to suggest when you use the RIT in a spray bottle do it in the dark with the black light on. This way you do not spray more in one place then another. I learned the hard way and have bright spots on my ghost now.


----------



## joseph315 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have used RIT Whitener on cheese cloth and it did very well. The cheese cloth had a glowing cool blue look to it. I just wish my black light was stronger.


----------



## Avery (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not sure how worried I'd be about putting bluing on my skin for a few hours once a year - a few minutes of poking around suggests that it's a synthetic version of lapis lazuli. I'd be more worried about whatever detergents or bleaches might me in there and yet I still bathe most every day.

Does anyone know what would happen if you painted something with tonic water and then let it dry? I know tonic water glows, but I've never tried that particular experiment.


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't suppose that's the same as being painted with a gin and tonic?


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

When I painted this stuff on my hand, I didn/t get any reaction on my skin....

Now that I know its not toxic, I may try painting my face with it.....If you avoid the eyes nose, mouth, under the cheeks, etc. I think this could make you look like a glowing skeleton.... turn on the lights and your yourself or however you have your face painted otherwise. !!!??? I haven't tried it yet sooooo.


Seems like I trid the tonic water and it didn't work..... been a while now so I can't really remember.


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

I've used RIT Whitener Brightner on my FCG and mourner. Just throw it in the wash with your fabric. Try to skip the rinse cycle and go straight to spin so it isn't washed out. Works great under black light.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

This topic has been covered a dozen times on these boards. Lots of good tips by searching. 

Rit Whitener and detergent does the trick for fabric. You can buy paints that dry clear. I have done it for years...either paint on or spray. Brush on is great because you can do the letters in your tombstones....


----------

